# Homeless Tony



## Black_Square (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello,

I've seen Tony a few times around my home city of Bristol. He's what I call an old school type of homeless guy, doesn't drink, doesn't do drugs and seems happy with life despite having nothing.







Thanks for looking.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2017)

Fantastic lighting; great image!


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm always in awe of the texture, tones and detail in your images.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 23, 2017)

Love the light and the color tones. Something about the eyes looks a little artificial though; if you did any enhancing to them, I would consider pulling the adjustments back a little bit.


----------



## rosh4u (Jul 23, 2017)

Color tones in the image is so good which is enlighting the image in its own way. Great!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 24, 2017)

Is this tonemapped?


----------



## Granddad (Jul 24, 2017)

Love it.
I see he's dressed for the English summer.

On a slight tangent... I wonder what happened to the old style British tramp (hobo)?
When I was a kid we had a guy who called by the house about once a year on his travels around the country. He'd spend a few hours working in the garden in exchange for a meal, a packet of sandwiches and a few shillings or a pair of socks. He would never accept anything if he hadn't earned it and seemed perfectly happy with his lot in life. We kids were fascinated and aspired to be just like him. His name was Mr King but I suspect it was a "nomme de plume" as in "King of the Road."


----------



## Braineack (Jul 24, 2017)

agree with Dan here.  The face, especially the eyes, has been too artificially brightened.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 24, 2017)

A photograph is worth a thousand words.  Well done.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 24, 2017)

TFP?


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

Fantastic, nominated July POTM.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 24, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Fantastic lighting; great image!





smoke665 said:


> I'm always in awe of the texture, tones and detail in your images.



I'm glad you both like - thanks 



DanOstergren said:


> Love the light and the color tones. Something about the eyes looks a little artificial though; if you did any enhancing to them, I would consider pulling the adjustments back a little bit.



Thanks Dan, I'd left a layer active which was affecting the eyes. It's now switched off!



rosh4u said:


> Color tones in the image is so good which is enlighting the image in its own way. Great!!



Thanks Rosh!



DGMPhotography said:


> Is this tonemapped?



No tonemapping as it can have a terrible effect on skin tones.



Granddad said:


> Love it.
> I see he's dressed for the English summer.
> 
> On a slight tangent... I wonder what happened to the old style British tramp (hobo)?
> When I was a kid we had a guy who called by the house about once a year on his travels around the country. He'd spend a few hours working in the garden in exchange for a meal, a packet of sandwiches and a few shillings or a pair of socks. He would never accept anything if he hadn't earned it and seemed perfectly happy with his lot in life. We kids were fascinated and aspired to be just like him. His name was Mr King but I suspect it was a "nomme de plume" as in "King of the Road."



I think everybody has known a 'Tony' 



Braineack said:


> agree with Dan here.  The face, especially the eyes, has been too artificially brightened.



Yeah, I left a layer switched on that was mucking up the eyes. I've since switched it off! I think the face is appropriately lit, for my tastes anyway ;-)



Gary A. said:


> A photograph is worth a thousand words.  Well done.



Thanks Gary - much appreciated 



The_Traveler said:


> TFP?



Time for sandwich and a coffee (which he was grateful for) 



jcdeboever said:


> Fantastic, nominated July POTM.



Really?? - I'm humbled - thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 24, 2017)

My barber would stab me in the neck if I brought Tony to him...


----------



## fmw (Jul 24, 2017)

Super image.  One of the best portraits I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 24, 2017)

Black_Square said:


> Yeah, I left a layer switched on that was mucking up the eyes. I've since switched it off! I think the face is appropriately lit, for my tastes anyway ;-)



still looks like two circles around the eye sockets that the exposure was pumped up.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 25, 2017)

Braineack said:


> Black_Square said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I left a layer switched on that was mucking up the eyes. I've since switched it off! I think the face is appropriately lit, for my tastes anyway ;-)
> ...



I'm not seeing that.  Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 25, 2017)

The expressions you get from your subjects are always what grab my attention and make me really study the photo. Great photo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 25, 2017)

Was this a TFP (time for prints) or did you pay him?


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 25, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Was this a TFP (time for prints) or did you pay him?



As I explained, given that Tony is homeless I'm not really sure what he would do with prints. No, I didn't pay him as the photo is not for commercial purposes.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 25, 2017)

Black_Square said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a TFP (time for prints) or did you pay him?
> ...



If I were to ask someone to pose for me because they had a special look, I would automatically believe that there should be an exchange - their look for my money (or something of value.)
IMO, taking Tony's picture because he had a great look and not paying in some way is exploitative, whether or not he is aware of it.

for Stop Taking Pictures of Homeless People

_Street photography is a tricky balance between being an artist and being a creep, and it's something that even the best shooters in the world struggle with. It's no secret that a lot of the time you'll get a better photo of an unusual or amazing thing if the subject is unaware. But homelessness isn't unusual or amazing. It's not a surreal moment in time that you can capture and use to illustrate that the world is a brain-splittingly cruel place. A dog in a backpack is odd, and a person living on the street is a reality for millions of people.

To be fair, the people who send in photo essays that casually feature these shots probably aren't trying to be assholes. At least I hope they're not. I assume they either think they're being edgy or poetic. But it's not at all edgy—it's lazy. You're not creating some sort of outsider art by taking a picture of someone less fortunate than you. You're at best a passive observer and at worst a predator. It's a way to shortcut your own experience by hijacking someone else's.  A picture of a homeless person says one thing: "I am an asshole."_​
You are using the subject's history and lived experience as reflected in his face for your own purposes.
IMO, this is homeless porn, whether it is a good picture or not.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 25, 2017)

Im glad there are still people out there who are happy with what they have. Even if it is hardly anything. Great powerful image!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 25, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Black_Square said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



so....
you stop and compensate all of the people you photograph in other countries? 
seems you photograph them "because they had a special look", not unlike this photo. 
you use the subjects history and lived experience in all of those pictures you post from the monks to the beggar kids without compensation, but your going to get on the OP here for taking a picture of a homeless guy that _he already stated he compensated_?
your link pretty much describes 80% of your own posts Lew.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 25, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> Black_Square said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



I find your comment rude and ill informed. The quotation you use relates to situations where the subject is unaware of the fact that they are being photographed, probably because the photographer is using a long lens. This shot was taken with an 85mm - no hiding at a disance. Instead I take time to engage with these people and build their trust, whereas the majority of passers by just ignore them.

As I said in my first response, I gave Tony a sandwich and a coffee, but you probably missed that due to your lofty position on that ivory tower. You should also be aware that my intention with these photographs is to hold an exhibition in conjunction with a local homeless charity to raise awareness of the issue of homelessness - all not for profit.

And you suggest I'm an asshole. I'll leave others to form their own opinion as to who that title belongs to.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 25, 2017)

I didn't suggest you were anything. I said that I thought that this kind of photography was exploitative.
People have opinions and calling them rude because they express them is just trying to diminish the opinion without a response.

I will reply to Pixmedic when he makes it clear that he is answering as a person rather than a moderator.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 25, 2017)

The_Traveler said:


> I didn't suggest you were anything. I said that I thought that this kind of photography was exploitative.
> People have opinions and calling them rude because they express them is just trying to diminish the opinion without a response.
> 
> I will reply to Pixmedic when he makes it clear that he is answering as a person rather than a moderator.



You came to the wrong conclusion that I had not compensated Tony for the photo, despite me stating earlier that I bought him a sandwich and a coffee (which I do everytime I see him). Because you wrongly thought I hadn't compensated him, you suggested that I was being 'exploitative'. You then continued to miss the point, by posting a quotation that is critical of photographers who take photos of homeless people when they are unaware, which is clearly something I did not do. This quotation then continues by  stating that such photographers  '_are at best a passive observer and at worst a predator' - _by referencing this, you are suggesting that these characterisations apply to me, which is plain wrong and something that I take offence at.

Whilst you're entitled to your opinion, the way you have arrived at it is completely wrong. A bigger man would acknowledge that, but clearly not you. At least I can take comfort from the fact that anybody else reading this thread will see, that at best you're an idiot and at worst just rude.

I shall not dignify you with any further response on this matter, unless of course you apologise.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 25, 2017)

I hadn't, until a few minutes ago, read the small line buried in a long reply where you said you had given him sandwich and coffee but only read the single response



The_Traveler said:


> Was this a TFP (time for prints) or did you pay him?





Black_Square said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Was this a TFP (time for prints) or did you pay him?
> ...



and was about to say something but found you chose to call me names and expect me to apologize for having an opinion that differs radically from yours.

Not going to happen now.


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2017)

And that's enough - take it to private messages if either of you wishes to continue this discussion further. 

Lew - TPF does not have any ban nor restriction on street photography of any individuals. I would greatly appreciate if you would in future refrain from taking a hostile tone in such future threads. As ALWAYS if you have an issue with an individuals actions use the REPORT feature. 

If you wish to change policy then raise an appropriate thread in the feedback section and state your case. As moderators/admin we do listen to users and do our best to adjust policy/actions to best fit the site within the boundaries set out by the admin (we are also open to changing those where possible- for example the restoration of the NSFW gallery).


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 25, 2017)

@Black_Square getting away from the drama, I really like the look you achieve with your images. Do you mind if I ask a couple questions. First is this all natural light, modifiers, etc.? Second, I've been watching some Youtube videos on, dramatic processing using layers of gray scale conversions. I'm not sure if this is the same type of technique you use, but I suspect it's similar. Any suggestions or tips on the processing?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 25, 2017)

Wonderfully done portrait. Nice work on your website too Matthew.

And I thought in the first page of the thread that it was said it was done as 'Time For...' coffee and a sandwich/lunch... as well as knowing and having interacted with the man. 


I realize Lew that this is an issue that you feel strongly about but the conclusion seems to have been based on not realizing the purpose and way the portrait was done, etc. I'm sure there are people out there with cameras doing street photography in a less than considerate way but in this case it seems like it was done with respect; I think that just got missed.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 26, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> Im glad there are still people out there who are happy with what they have. Even if it is hardly anything. Great powerful image!



It really is interesting meeting somebody who has made a conscious decision to move away from the material world and still be happy.



Overread said:


> And that's enough - take it to private messages if either of you wishes to continue this discussion further.
> 
> Lew - TPF does not have any ban nor restriction on street photography of any individuals. I would greatly appreciate if you would in future refrain from taking a hostile tone in such future threads. As ALWAYS if you have an issue with an individuals actions use the REPORT feature.
> 
> If you wish to change policy then raise an appropriate thread in the feedback section and state your case. As moderators/admin we do listen to users and do our best to adjust policy/actions to best fit the site within the boundaries set out by the admin (we are also open to changing those where possible- for example the restoration of the NSFW gallery).



Thank you for stepping in.



smoke665 said:


> @Black_Square getting away from the drama, I really like the look you achieve with your images. Do you mind if I ask a couple questions. First is this all natural light, modifiers, etc.? Second, I've been watching some Youtube videos on, dramatic processing using layers of gray scale conversions. I'm not sure if this is the same type of technique you use, but I suspect it's similar. Any suggestions or tips on the processing?



Apologise for the drama! I used a reflector when taking the shot just to get some light into the eyes. A lot of the tonal range is from the camera which had a high dynamic range (d810) which does makes a difference. I'm not familiar with gray scale conversions. Sounds interesting though.



vintagesnaps said:


> Wonderfully done portrait. Nice work on your website too Matthew.
> 
> And I thought in the first page of the thread that it was said it was done as 'Time For...' coffee and a sandwich/lunch... as well as knowing and having interacted with the man.
> 
> ...



Im pleased you like my website. Also, thanks for recognising my approach to Street photography. Despite what others think, I do have huge respect for my subjects.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 26, 2017)

Black_Square said:


> I used a reflector when taking the shot just to get some light into the eyes. A lot of the tonal range is from the camera which had a high dynamic range (d810) which does makes a difference. I'm not familiar with gray scale conversions. Sounds interesting though.



I keep forgetting to carry my collapsible reflector, but from now on I think I'll tie it to my wrist! Surprisingly your D810 and my K3II are very close on dynamic range, though I think the D810 is less likely to pump up the reds in Caucasian skin. Are you saying you've created this look in camera rather than post?


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 26, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Black_Square said:
> 
> 
> > I used a reflector when taking the shot just to get some light into the eyes. A lot of the tonal range is from the camera which had a high dynamic range (d810) which does makes a difference. I'm not familiar with gray scale conversions. Sounds interesting though.
> ...



The reflector is a god send! No, this look is defnitely not just 'in camera only' although I do tinker with the colour profiles in my camera which i keep in Capture 1 when editing the RAW files. There is obviously photoshop going on, although nothing of any real surprise. I mostly work with curves, to refine colour tone and mircocontrast.  The key is to understand what you want your image to look like, and work towards that. I know  this will sound a bit sad, but I have spent ages studying classical art (part of my degree) and I draw signifcant inspiration from classical renaissance and romantic painters. I like  the lighting effects used in these painting and try and recreate in photoshop using custom brushes. That is my end goal with every photo.  Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, but as I can't paint for toffee then this is the closest i can get, which is a poor comparison to the original inspiration!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 26, 2017)

I think it's a fantastic thing to buy anyone a sandwich, (homeless or not) and a coffee. To sit there and break bread with them, get to know them a little better. The OP has seen this man for years, and to have the compassion to add something to both of their life experiences, glows in this image. I didn't need to read the OP description, I can clearly see the gentle sole, the appreciative expression of a generous individual. That is why I posted this in POTM. Anyone even suggesting this a homeless porn is insensitive and pretentious.  Your a good man @Black_Square. The world needs more of your type.
 Additionally, I do see the classical oil painter inspiration, and it isn't cheesy in any way.


----------



## smoke665 (Jul 26, 2017)

Black_Square said:


> I know this will sound a bit sad, but I have spent ages studying classical art (part of my degree) and I draw signifcant inspiration from classical renaissance and romantic painters



It doesn't sound sad at all. My memory isn't as good as it was, but there is something strangely familiar about your images. Though art was not my degree, it has always held my interest, in multiple media. JC's nomination to POTM was most deserved.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 26, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Wow.



Thanks Derrel!



jcdeboever said:


> I think it's a fantastic thing to buy anyone a sandwich, (homeless or not) and a coffee. To sit there and break bread with them, get to know them a little better. The OP has seen this man for years, and to have the compassion to add something to both of their life experiences, glows in this image. I didn't need to read the OP description, I can clearly see the gentle sole, the appreciative expression of a generous individual. That is why I posted this in POTM. Anyone even suggesting this a homeless porn is insensitive and pretentious.  Your a good man @Black_Square. The world needs more of your type.
> Additionally, I do see the classical oil painter inspiration, and it isn't cheesy in any way.



Thanks for the very kind comment, although to be honest, I behave in a way that I am sure other people on this forum would.



smoke665 said:


> Black_Square said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will sound a bit sad, but I have spent ages studying classical art (part of my degree) and I draw signifcant inspiration from classical renaissance and romantic painters
> ...



Thank you


----------



## bribrius (Jul 26, 2017)

hmm. i like it, whether you bought him food or not the photo stands on its own. Nice work.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2017)

Well thank goodness we got back to enjoying this great photo. Your artistry is as apparent as any painter's is.


----------



## Black_Square (Jul 27, 2017)

bribrius said:


> hmm. i like it, whether you bought him food or not the photo stands on its own. Nice work.



Thank you very much bribrius.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Well thank goodness we got back to enjoying this great photo. Your artistry is as apparent as any painter's is.



Yes indeed! Thank you Dean - nice comments


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 29, 2017)

lovely portrait.


----------

